
As a maker, do you code your landing pages from scratch everytime? - vick_onrails
Hello everyone, I&#x27;m very new in tech and I&#x27;ve seen how speedily the ecosystem is. I&#x27;ve learned how important validating product ideas are and so far, I&#x27;ve seen practical real-life examples of people doing the same.<p>But I have a question to ask here;  Since a whole lot of the time, we need to make landing pages for quick product validations, does it make sense to take days to build a landing page? Or should a person just buy a cheap one or download one for free from places like  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cruip.com&#x2F;  or  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eatapapaya.com&#x2F;  ?<p>I&#x27;m curious because making a good landing page can take me around 2 full days while downloading one can enable me to start immediately. What would you normally do?
======
lprubin
Definitely not. I frequently use landing page tools with built in templates,
analytics, and A/B testing tools such as Unbounce, Leadpages, Webflow or one
of the many others. Many email platforms such as Mailchimp are starting to
offer integrated landing page builders as well.

With those tools I can build multiple variants of a responsive MVP landing
page in 2-3 hours.

------
mustafaekim
I do create my landing pages from scratch every time.

You just need to know a little bit of CSS (grids/flexbox) and media queries.
The rest is idea & finding matching fancy images.

I don't do A/B testing, to me, it is a waste of time for small businesses.

What do you think about our landing page:
[https://www.testinvite.com](https://www.testinvite.com)

Maybe I am very old fashioned. I don't know

------
klaaz0r
What I have done is make a simple gatbsy starter and have components for
signup/contact etc. all ready. And wrap everything with a bootstrap theme.

On average I spend 2 hours setting up a new landing page.

------
pryelluw
Whatever gets me a/b testing quicker. In my case, its hubspot.

------
mattmanser
Why are you coding at all?

Wordpress, free theme, done.

